

Wind Power Problems for Texas - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/13/business/energy-environment/13green.html?ref=science

======
paulhart
Ah yes, the "West Texas Put" as the folks in the industry refer to it. Wind is
cool, but getting power from the turbines to the consumers is hard; you can't
time-shift generation to when you want to consume it; and if the wind suddenly
stops blowing, you've got a massive problem on your hands (though because TX
has a lot of natural gas generation, the problem is somewhat mitigated).

